# MantisKingdom?



## ddvw123abc (Jun 15, 2007)

Is DeShawn from www.mantiskingdom.com still selling mantids? Because im looking into getting Giant Indian Mantis's and i dont know if he is still selling because he hasent had an update in forever.


----------



## Asa (Jun 15, 2007)

He is selling.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 15, 2007)

yes he is definately selling cos he bought loads of mantis from me (and other breeders here) recently.


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2007)

Who knows when it comes to him.


----------



## francisco (Jun 15, 2007)

HEllo All,

Well I am not sure if Deshawn has any MAlaysian MAntis, but I read that Wuwu is selling some pretty cheap.

Deshawn, your custumers need an updated of what you have.

Regards

to all

FT


----------



## ddvw123abc (Jun 16, 2007)

Well he had Giant Indian Mantids for sale and as soon as I contacted him they were gone. Im like what the heck!!!


----------



## Asa (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah, I bought some...


----------



## Jenn (Jun 17, 2007)

> Yeah, I bought some...


So did I.

They came safe and sound and i got them from his site. His list of for sale has been updated. You could send him an e-mail.


----------



## Ian (Jun 17, 2007)

Deshawn is still around, but as he has a new job, I don't think he spends as much time with this field.

He is going to update his site fairly soon, and has also recently bought in lots of stock which he will be selling on soon.


----------



## Asa (Jun 17, 2007)

I sure hope he updates it soon.


----------



## ddvw123abc (Jun 27, 2007)

is there any way i can contact him because i ordered some mantids a week ago and they are not here


----------



## Asa (Jun 27, 2007)

You can PM him. He's on this site.


----------



## Jenn (Jun 27, 2007)

http://www.mantiskingdom.com/mantisstore/contact_us.php

Just send him an e-mail on his contact page...


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 27, 2007)

I just chatted with him recently via Yahoo messenger. The thing is, if he is ready to talk to you, he will reply.


----------



## ddvw123abc (Jun 28, 2007)

I got an E-Mail from him thanks guys


----------



## DeShawn (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey all! I am still around, I just rarely visit this site as I can't be on the computer at work as much anymore (took a different position awhile back).

Just so everyone knows, my stock is always up to date as to what is available to the public. I get allot of emails from people requesting specific species, so once I get more nymphs, those on the waiting list are contacted first. Anything left is put on the available page. Also, there are many people instantly notified when certain stock changes which is why some species tend to go pretty fast. If it will be too long in between hatches then I direct them elsewhere or try to obtain nymphs from trusted breeders such as Yen or ooths from Ian or Rick when they have them available.

Most of my free time has been spent working on a new site with a different host. My current host has giving me too much trouble. Moving to a new store and migrating the databases as well as all the content has proven tedious. I should have just paid someone else to do it for me :!: I do this all day at work and then I get to come home and do more... ugh. It will go live on Sunday. Not too many changes other than the layout and a few pages that I never put live on my current site such as my new setup, mantis cams, ooth cams, new products previously only available to those that requested, etc.

Anyway, like Jenn said, email me or I can be contacted by PM here. Either way is fine.


----------



## Asa (Jul 4, 2007)

What's the new site??


----------



## DeShawn (Jul 4, 2007)

It will be the same url, just a different server and different look.


----------



## Asa (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh, cool! Your old one was kind of bland...


----------



## ddvw123abc (Jul 4, 2007)

thanks Deshawn i was the person with the Budwings and it got sent to the billing address but yeah i just got them and they are all alive and healthy thanks alot!!!!1


----------



## Ian (Jul 7, 2007)

See, I would have moved the DB's in a flash...

And, Bluehost all the way  

On the server discussion, a shame this forum cannot be changed servers, as it has so much down time, and speeds really are rock bottom :!:


----------



## DeShawn (Jul 8, 2007)

Well, the databases are easy to deal with, just time consuming being I have to transfer 3 different databases and convert them to 1... twice (test server first). Pain in the butt, but it is all done now. I actually went with site5.

Glad to hear im not the only one with speed issues here. I am not on the forums enough to have experienced any down time, but it is rather sluggish at times. I am sure they will fix that though.

And just out of curiosity, why can't it be moved to a different server? IM or email me if it can't be discussed here.


----------



## Ian (Jul 8, 2007)

I did enquire about it. Asked Orin when the hosting needed to be renewed, but got no reply.

I think a cheap VPS would do the job nicely.


----------

